# 2009 startail mains control box (under seat) - what a mess



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Bear in mind that the van i have was only 6 months old when i bought it in 2010 I found out off this forum that the previous owner had to have the mains unit replaced
This was OK these things happen and we have had no problem since.

he sold the van back to baldwins as he was emigrating to spain.

However when i had a problem with the frige 12v system last week i had to gain access to the main boxed in control.
I tooko the fuses board out and saw the mains and 12v components underneath
Well what a mess greeted me - see the pics. Theres a vast mash up or wiring connections and components in there all mixed up like a plate of spaghetti. Its a wonder theres not been a fire. 

The main mains transormer is the black box on the right which is sitting on top of a load or other wiring at an angle of about 45 deg.. I have a feeling tat this stuff has just been shovelled in with no care or regard to its use and the lid screwed down and the van handed back

I was going to try and sort it out but as we are away in a few days i decided that if its been ok since then it will probally be OK for anoter couple of weeks. i didnt want to start sorting things out only to find i had unplugged something and couldnt get it working again.

This is eiter the work of swift or alst the work of Balwins of halifax when the replaced the mains unit.

The quality of the installaion is a disgrace and i wouldnt be suprised if it was illegal in some way.

So if you have a startrail or any other autocruise/swift with a mains box under the seating it may be worth taking the 4 screws out that hold the fuses in and taking a look

I will sort mine out when i get back off holiday

Phill


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

What a rats-nest! 

Hopefully some of these traders/builders view these forum posts and realize they need to do jobs properly or else they will be found out, photographed, and exposed!

Anyone thinking of buying from exposed vendors beware. . .


----------

